# What do you collect?



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

Everyone has hobbies! The chippy collects nickels and cheetos!

Actually I collect lots of things...Cardinals stuff, music nostalgia, old beer cans, 1904 Worlds Fair Items, fleas.


What does everyone here collect as a hobby or an obsession?


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 6, 2006)

I used to collect Wabash HO model railroad stuff, but I gave up on that. Now I just collect dust and empty pill bottles.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

Lobsters.

Only, I call them Seamus'.

But with a T in front of the name. So, TSeamus.

it's...a long story that isn't worth the time.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

YAY! LOBBY LOBS!


----------



## Mini (Jan 6, 2006)

I collect knives, and when I get my FAC I'll buy guns, too. Lots of 'em.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Music and comix.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

that's so funny b/c my friend calls them lobbies and she sent me the The secret lives of lobsters book for xmas, Holy Jes Day.


it was wackier when i lived in the midwest. now it's not so odd to like lobster stuff (east coast)

i also tend to collect rocks from places i've been. lava flow rocks. rocks from omaha beach (i stormed it, btw. slowly), etc.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

i have some Busch Stadium "rocks" they are in the turtle's home


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

i also collect cold, wet chipmunks.

i dry them off and keep them warm in my down comforter.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Music and comix.


If you tell me you have the original Howard the Duck's I'll swoon.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

I won't because I don't. I collect mostly perfect-bound collections and English-translated _bande dessin&#233;es_ from France. And Kyle Baker's stuff.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

im not wet


WHEEE

now i am


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Now you've broken my heart.

Are you sure you're not my old sweetie from Dallas? Had boxes and boxes of comics under the bed, sealed in plastic, and called it his retirement account?


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> im not wet
> 
> 
> WHEEE
> ...


You're supposed to WHEEE so that it doesn't get on you.

Trust me, drunk, female, WHEEEing on the side of the road, it's harder than it sounds.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

comics under the bed

I bet it was porn and he just told you it was comics


bet it was muppet porn


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

NAH, he'd have shown me the porn. We kinda lived inside each other's heads.

I'm still sitting here laughing about the "now I am."


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Now you've broken my heart.
> 
> Are you sure you're not my old sweetie from Dallas? Had boxes and boxes of comics under the bed, sealed in plastic, and called it his retirement account?



Positive. I've had a lot of things under my bed, but comics ain't any of them. I keep mine on the shelf, where I refer to them frequently, reducing their eventual resale value with every page turned.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Actually, FL, I thought that's what they were for.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

*beams* i made you laff


*beams*
*glistens*


----------



## fatlane (Jan 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> Actually, FL, I thought that's what they were for.



My thoughts exactly. Resale, shmeesale.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *beams* i made you laff
> 
> 
> *beams*
> *glistens*


At least you didn't still need to WHEEE!!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 6, 2006)

give me a few..i just downed a quart of Dog n Suds Root Beer


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 6, 2006)

I collect old computer junk, most of which wasn't junk when I got it


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

awww. 'I collect stalkers' was such a good line, and I went with LOBSTERS instead. 

is it too late?


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

I collect dust bunnies.

And mold them into the shape of chipmunks.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 6, 2006)

Fatlane-have you heard of Thorgal by Van Hamme & Rosinski?


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> awww. 'I collect stalkers' was such a good line, and I went with LOBSTERS instead.
> 
> is it too late?


Yes, it's too late. That's my line now.

I collect stalkers.


----------



## Jes (Jan 6, 2006)

Typical.

Jane's a dirty librul and she hates America and when she started collecting stalkers, the terrorists won. so there.


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

I am not dirty....well anyway, I bathed today.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 6, 2006)

I collect Classic Monster stuff. Toys, books, DVDs the works. I'm also big into video games.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 7, 2006)

Hmm...I do have a few boxes of comics. The one thing people still buy me alot are those little souviner spoons that go into a rack on the wall. I have alot of those. Also tend to collect movies also and movie stubs from the movies I have seen. 
Lame I know...but that is all I have...lol
Stacey


----------



## Jes (Jan 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I collect Classic Monster stuff. Toys, books, DVDs the works. I'm also big into video games.



I think of you whenever my friend talks about her friend with the 'monster house.' He has like 10,000 monsters in his house. All over. In every room. On every surface. I think she took some pix that I saw once. It was IN-SANE,


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a huge Santa Claus collection and a small but beautiful bell collection.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> Lobsters.
> 
> Only, I call them Seamus'.
> 
> ...


Have you seen this? Don't I work at a cool place?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> I think of you whenever my friend talks about her friend with the 'monster house.' He has like 10,000 monsters in his house. All over. In every room. On every surface. I think she took some pix that I saw once. It was IN-SANE,




Whoa! That would be so cool!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2006)

My collection is a little hard to explain without seeing it. It's much more impressive when you can tell exactly how small the crawlspace really is.


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 7, 2006)

...yes boxes, usually little ones that fit into the palm of your hand. I have several... of different types. I have some nice wooden, cut glass, paper mache, wicker, and jeweled ones. My favorite finds are from thrift shops and the like. The best ever was a small intricately carved wooden one with brass accents that I purchased on my first trip to Disneyland long ago.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 7, 2006)

I collect refridgerator magnets. They don't have to be ones from places I've been. They can be from where others' have been or from busnesses or anywhere. My fridge has very little empty space left!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2006)

Records (since 1965) and now CDs, all genres.
BBW pics, on my hard drive. 
Nice small collection of Zap-type psych comics.
I used to have several truckloads of self-made and found art objects (including a bloody car door and a huge totally rusted piece of unidentifiable machinery) but had to ditch them after many moves.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been collecting music from: Orbital, Sonic Youth, The Pixies, The Breeders, Nirvana, Beck, Belly, Ultra-Chilled, Dinosaur Jr., Radiohead, R.E.M., 
King Missile, Dido, *brain freeze*

shark teeth, rocks, sea shells, tapes I have made from years ago of my music, my own music on cds as hobby, musical instruments, humorous books, I once had all of the Jack Handy books..lost some of them. books from Lloyd Alexander, band t-shirts, also music that you can't buy from the store *hehehe* DVDs of skateboarding, music artists.


----------



## Tragdor (Jan 7, 2006)

I used to have Pez, Bobba Fett, Matchbox car collections when I was a young un. Now the only thing I really collect is books.


----------



## Donna (Jan 7, 2006)

Bears....every room in my home contains a few bears. I have Vermont Teddies, Build-A-Bear Teddies, tons of Boyds Bears and two very treasured Steiff Bears. I also love apples, so I decided to decorate my kitchen in apples. When I found linens and accessories with apples and teddies on them, I thought I had died and gone to heaven.

And to save my reputation as a tough  rocker chick, I also have a rather large collection of CD's (and I have managed to hold on to most of my old vinyl.)

~DonnaaLicious~


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 7, 2006)

nothing too extraordinary: books, and menus. I do have a small vintage hat collection too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2006)

So, I may catch some flack for what I collect..lol..I collect barbies. I know, a lil girls worse nightmare..but I actually started collecting the native american ones at 18 and it's grown from there..I'd also collect men if I were able


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I collect refridgerator magnets. They don't have to be ones from places I've been. They can be from where others' have been or from busnesses or anywhere. My fridge has very little empty space left!!


Me, too, but mine are all fat-related (keeping this thread on-topic  ). They're practically all that's left of an extensive fatabilia collection I had and added to for many years, which I donated to NAAFA some time ago. Wonder whether any of it still exists? I had figurines, posters, ash trays, toilet seats, towels, office supplies, plaques, calendars...just about anything that depicted BBW or was weight-related. 

I wish now that I'd given them to a fatabilia collector, who would have taken better care of them than the powers that be at NAAFA. What was I thinking? Couple of years ago, I gave an avid book-collecting FA my old fat-related books (most out of print) because I knew he'd not only take care of them, but would cherish and appreciate them.

I also collect *purple*, *deep blue*, and *turquoise* crystal, glass, perfume bottles, stained glass, and butterflies. I have most of it on my windowsill and hanging on my windows, and love to see the sun shining through the colors. In the mornings, my ceiling is all "lit up" with the various colors (as long as the sun is out, of course).

Then there are the CDs I guess would be considered a collection, as I do have my faves, such as Vivaldi and Mozart, and performers James Galway, Oleg Edvard Antonsen (_so_ hard to find his albums), Ronan Tynan, Pavarotti, Caruso, Itzhak Perlman, and, recently, Joshua Bell (probably forgetting a few). My precious *purple* parakeet, *Pavitoo* (who's sitting in my lap while I type this, dancing and chirping away...no not me, _him_! :doh: ), is slowly starting to sing more and more, and has taken a shining to the violins and flutes, and chirps merrily away as I work and listen. Needless to say, I also have my favorite pop stars, but I daren't mention them here, for fear of derisive aspersions being cast on my preferences.  (See how I managed to find a way to work in a *purple* smiley?)

Did I mention I have a lot of *purple* stuff? No? Well, I suppose you could say I also "collect" the color *purple*, and am surrounded by it. Many who enter my realm ask me if it's my favorite color, and I ask them (with a twinkle in my eye) why they would ask.  Besides many of my necessities (such as dishes, pots, towels, flashlights, fans, sheets, file folders, etc.) "turning" *purple* over the years as I replaced the old ones (even have two *purple* vacuum cleaners!), I also have a collection of small *purple* stuffed animals (had to stop buying them 'cause I ran out of space), Barbies in elegant *purple* gowns (ditto for lack of space), and a _lot_ of *amethyst* jewelry (I _do_ love costume jewelry, and have a huge collection of it, too). Oh, and lets not forget my collection of *purple* miniature cars.

...Well, as you can see, the longer you're here on this mortal coil, the more you're bound to collect. This was a good thread subject, judging by all the replies. Thank you; it was fun!~Bountifully, Fuchsia

Here's *Pavitoo *in his *purple* cage (just _look_ at those mutton chops!):




 
My two *purple* vacuums. The first is one of those really pricy Dyson vacs, which I bought on eBay for a virtual steal. The other's a cordless cheapo I bought on HSN. The neat thing about it is that, not only can it be used for the quick cleanings when you don't feel like dragging out the big one, but the middle part separates from the main housing and can be used as a hand vac.​


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd tell you, but I don't need the competition on eBay.


----------



## GunnDancer (Jan 7, 2006)

I collect swords and medieval gear...as for hobbies. I draw. A lot. Although I was surprised, this was the first year I didn't get any art supplies for christmas. I did however get a scanner so I can finally enter the 21st century of art!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 7, 2006)

Nothing extravagant or huge here, but for a time I collected costume/fashion history and related art and culture books and developed a very nice little collection. I've been getting books free from work and have a growing collection of contemporary fiction. I have 20 books waiting for me to read and have yet to really get started reading any of them. I collected mosaic glass for a while and have at least one piece any direction you look in my house (or 5 pieces in some cases). I'm also into BBW art and have a few pieces that are very special to me and plan on buying more in the future.

My dad was a hoarder and had half of our basement full of the wares of his various "collections" including a huge rock collection, photography supplies and slide reels, woodworking tools, postcard and coin collections, and probably a hundred other incomplete projects and items that never really developed into serious collections (I'm not even bringing up the financial records dating back to 1965 or all of his unopened Sears purchases bought compulsively because he couldn't pass up a bargain.. ok, I just did). After he died, my mom and I spent weeks going through his stuff and I promised myself at that time I'd never be like him and put any of my loved ones through what my mom and I were going through. I try to be especially conscious now of buying stuff I don't really need that will simply take up space in my house and life. My basement storage has grown a bit out of control and is my next home project. I plan on getting rid of everything that is really only serving as clutter at this point. 

So there are things I love and collect, but I do so cautiously..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2006)

I collect wigs and costumes.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 7, 2006)

I collect fat ladies is various styles. Fat mermaids, salt and pepper shakers that are a fat lady and a frig. My favorite is a tea pot that is a couple dancing, the lady is super-sized but not the man. I also have a fat ladies at the beach-made of paper mache.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 7, 2006)

I collect antique furniture and clocks, old tube equipment and old mostly useless recording equipment (I somehow ended up with the actual tape machine Alice Coopers stuff was mastered on etc), But mostly I collect dust...


Dave


----------



## Mondo-Dave-O (Jan 7, 2006)

Antique dishes, coffee mugs/cups and other wares you would normally find in a 1940-60's diner or restaurant.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

I collect misunderstood thread titles. My most recent acquisitions:

_stronger, lasts longer_
What? This wasn't herbal Viagra spam?

_for the "cat lovers"_
Figured that was code for something muffy.

_Glittery Baubles_
Thought Jes was showing us her tits again.

_BBW on Beer Cans?_
Surely another squashing thread.

_How did I become the feedee?_
New board game from Milton-Bradley!

_How sexy would you rate the Happy (fat) Buddha out of 10?_
AKA "The Dildo Thread."

_Wow... I'm already on the first page_
Sounds like Chippy's reading the new Star Jones biography backwards again (making it an intriguing tale of weight GAIN and dumping one's gay husband, and therefore a much better read).

_Pat Robertson and God_
I thought someone was introducing them to one another. My bad.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

Feast would you like to buy the chippymobile?

Its purple.


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Feast would you like to buy the chippymobile?
> 
> Its purple.


Like Laura, I've been trying to divest myself of unnecessary hazzarai (spelling? It's Yiddish for "junk," but Babelfish doesn't offer Yiddish...or Hebrew, for that matter...and I can't find it in the dictionary under any alternative spellings). I have a very tiny apartment, which has been taken over by my business, so I have little space for my beloved collections. 

I'm always trying to figure out ways to reorganize things (am really good at it, too), which usually leads to giving away or discarding things I realize I simply don't "need." I may still "want" them, and I find it very difficult to get rid of all that I need to, but there are things that you can look at and ask yourself, "What was I thinking? Maybe it worked for me back then, but now?" I've also tried to make a rule that, if I haven't used it in a year, I can probably live without it. 

If it's something I take pleasure in looking at and brings me a sense of peace (most of my glass pieces), it stays, but stuff that's been tucked away in drawers and closets that hasn't seen the light of day for a long time usually gets the ol' heave ho. After all, I'm gettin' on in years, and I feel sorry for whoever will have to try to make sense of all that I've got here when I'm gone, despite my tremendous organizing talents and efforts to leave all kinds of explanations.

So, to make a long story short (too late!), as intriguing as your offer sounds, I must decline. But couldja post a pic of it here? Pweez, pweez, pweez, with a purple cherry on top?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

new pics of it just got put up!

YAY

http://personal.johnsebben.com/index.php?page=4&gallery=20060107A


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 7, 2006)

Fatabilia. This is about 10% of my collection.

View attachment fatabilia sm2.jpg​


----------



## fred_elliot (Jan 7, 2006)

I collect cars - yes, the full size variety.

It drives my family mad


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 7, 2006)

Um... purple things. So far, I have dishes, couch and loveseat, artwork, glasswork, jewelry, clothing and a cell phone that are all purple.

Also, you know those Bearista bears from Starbucks? Yeah... I have ten of them (but I want more!) 

Oh and bunnies. Live ones. I have five now, all spayed and neutered, the eldest of which is about 9 years old and going blind from cataracts. (I have a very understanding husband).


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

Records.

I have over 150 LPs and close to 2,000 45s - a little bit of everything from the '40s through the '80s.

I used to be an oldies DJ.


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 7, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Records.
> 
> I have over 150 LPs and close to 2,000 45s - a little bit of everything from the '40s through the '80s.
> 
> I used to be an oldies DJ.


My dad used to have a huge record collection. Filled a room in the basement. About 40,000 LPs and 65,000 45s. He sold the thing years ago - first all the LPs to one guy and then the singles to somebody else. The guy that bought the 45s paid in *cash*. Foil-wrapped brick of $20's - it looked like a drug deal was going down! (I think the buyer was an old hippie-radical who was afraid of banks.)


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 7, 2006)

to so very soft:
I like your collection, I've never seen most of those. I but collect
any fat lady collectabe I can find. I buy of them on ebay.
thanks for the photo of the collection


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Records.
> 
> I have over 150 LPs and close to 2,000 45s - a little bit of everything from the '40s through the '80s.
> 
> I used to be an oldies DJ.



Love them oldies, especially the Dell Vikings. "Whispering Bells" is perhaps the finest Rock and Roll song ever written, damn what VH1 may say in its misbegotten commercialized lists.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 7, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My dad was a hoarder and had half of our basement full of the wares of his various "collections" including a huge rock collection, photography supplies and slide reels, woodworking tools, postcard and coin collections, and probably a hundred other incomplete projects and items that never really developed into serious collections (I'm not even bringing up the financial records dating back to 1965 or all of his unopened Sears purchases bought compulsively because he couldn't pass up a bargain.. ok, I just did). After he died, my mom and I spent weeks going through his stuff and I promised myself at that time I'd never be like him and put any of my loved ones through what my mom and I were going through. I try to be especially conscious now of buying stuff I don't really need that will simply take up space in my house and life. My basement storage has grown a bit out of control and is my next home project. I plan on getting rid of everything that is really only serving as clutter at this point.
> So there are things I love and collect, but I do so cautiously..



Good points, Laura.
Goes to show that collectors can be a bit selfish, impractical and maybe oblivious to our own mortality. If the stuff we collect is out of LOVE, then I think the collecting is a good thing. I don't envy the people tho who have to forage through, and dispose of the stuff once we're gone.
At least your dad sorta liked the stuff he'd collected.
My mom was utterly dangerously and terrifyingly bonkers, and one of the things I had to do after she died was go to THREE different banks where she had safe deposit boxes and torturously (with a poor bank employee) list and catalog maybe 4,000 polaroids of her house and dental x-rays which she thought were proof of plots against her.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 8, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> to so very soft:
> I like your collection, I've never seen most of those. I but collect
> any fat lady collectabe I can find. I buy of them on ebay.
> thanks for the photo of the collection



Always nice to know a fellow collector! Why not post a pic of some of yours? I will be taking more pics of my collection soon.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 8, 2006)

During a particularly immoderate period of my life, i had a piano collection. 
Think i got up to 11 of em.
I don't recommend it.

And yes, structural damage was done.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

All my collections are gone (I don't count books, as that's not collection, just really slow googling). Now, if I haven't used something within two years, out it goes. I've moved five times in five years (been in this house two years). Anything not utility-based was heaved, sold, given away long ago. It is with a sense of relief that I say that.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2006)

I used to be a collector of things. Now, I am a collector of experiences.


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 8, 2006)

I admit I have a passion for bic lighters and dolphins beautiful dolphins.I have 3 rooms jam packed with them but my bedroom is the best because my walls are painted to look like the sea.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 8, 2006)

:doh:  I don't know how to post photos. But I'll try to make a
cd and go from there.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 8, 2006)

I somehow got into collecting Swarovski Crystal pieces when I was in Grade 10, ever since then I have received many pieces from friends, family, former students, and clients. 

I have the genetic predisposition to collect everything from used tinfoil, to saran wrap, to a 100 years of local history tidbits but due to suffering through my childhood with two packrat parents I consciously choose to simplify my life by trying to maintain an uncluttered life.

I have had the notion on more than a few occasions to collect "Fat BBW" art, particularly sculpture, paintings, and photographs. Maybe I should suggest that to my friends when they are asking for gift ideas....Great Thread.

Tara


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a small rare Emily Dickinson poetry book collection. The most rare, I found on Ebay's first few months, prior to it's popularity. It was sitting in an antique shop in NH. Now the little 1895 beauty rests upon my shelf. 

I used to collect 1950's crystal necklaces and adorn them tightly on my neck in my teens and early 20's. I still have a few.

I collect beads, and love to make bracelets.

My favorite Children's illustrator/Author was Barbara Cooney. I would love to collect every single of her works, but there's over 100. Many are dated and very hard to obtain.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 8, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> :doh:  I don't know how to post photos. But I'll try to make a
> cd and go from there.



I can walk you through posting a photo. Let me know when you're ready


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 9, 2006)

*looks at SVS's avatar*

LOBBY LOBS!!!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 9, 2006)

I collect fat postcards! Okay, the postcards aren't really fat. In fact, they're quite skinny. They don't have an ounce of fat on them!  

Okay, off topic there for a second. The postcards I have date back to 1908 and have drawings or pictures of fat women and men. They are NOT "P.C." so please don't message me with comments about how offensive they are. This website was a very quick postcard site I made, and it's out of date. I've added about 10-15 cards to bring my total up to about 65 since I made the site.
Fat Postcards

Attached is a little teaser. 

View attachment Fuller In The Face.JPG


----------



## Satsurou (Jan 9, 2006)

If for "collect" we understand "try to get all that I can of a lot of things that have something in common" I must say that it is things about medieval Japan: books, magazines, movies, comics about that (like Vagabond, Lone Wolf and Cub,etc... ok, they are "manga"), I have a little sculpture of a samurai, traditional japanese music, a katana and a ninja-to, etc...

And I mean "try to get" because it's extremely difficult to get good stuff of that issue here in my country  

I collect too all the tickets that I can save from when I go to the cinema  -that's pretty more common and easy to collect  -

Appart of that I buy comics, DVDs, books, etc of other stuff every now and then, but since they don't have a common theme I don't think I'm "collecting" them


----------



## toni (Jan 9, 2006)

i collect anything pink or anything with a heart on it


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 9, 2006)

I have quite a nice collection of pink depression glass; I don't limit it to one pattern and I don't turn up my nose at any modern pink glass that is given to me as well! I have always said I'm going to host a teaparty one day using all of my pink glass and wearing gothic clothing. Haven't done it yet but would love to. 

I guess I shouldn't even count the books......endless stashes of books.....although with a couple of exceptions, I don't think they're particularly valuable. (except to me) The exceptions are: an enormous biography of Edgar Allan Poe from the '30s, an enormous autobiography of Marie, Queen of Roumania, (that's how they spelled it back then) and a first printing of a biography of Bela Lugosi that I have seen go for well over a hundred dollars. 

I loved the poster who said he didn't collect objects, he collected experiences! What a lovely way to look at Life......


----------



## Jane (Jan 9, 2006)

toni said:


> i collect anything pink or anything with a heart on it


Toni, note my avatar. I am a member of a loose association of friends (Pink Girls) which exist only in my friend's mind.

Our male auxiliary club is the Stud Boys (we dress them in pink g-strings). We ride around in a pink caddy, drinking Shiner beer, again, this is all in my friends mind.

Thank God for friends with imagination. Through her, I have a rich social life, even if I don't leave the house.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 9, 2006)

Carol W. said:


> I have quite a nice collection of pink depression glass; I don't limit it to one pattern and I don't turn up my nose at any modern pink glass that is given to me as well!





Nice, Carol!

My Mom used to collect Cranberry Fenton Glass until she grew tired of it. She has quite a few nice pieces. I loved buying it for her, because I loved the color, too!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2006)

*some more petty info about what I also collect* ----> I forgot to mention that I also collect buttons (like buttons you find at hot topic and so forth) I also like those fun buttons where you can insert whatever you like...its a make your own kind of button that you can get at Wal-mart from the arts and craft section...and I collect all kinds of patches and stickers, video games that make music, different kinds of skateboards: a long board, wider or narrower skateboards you see today, and a flo-board.. *harder to balance on* it has many wheels on it.

p.s. for the aquatic lovers out there....I used to have a big collection of anything and everything aquatic...actually my whole bedroom including the bathroom was decorated this way...and I also had another room where the walls were decorated in nothing but weird, strange, out-of-the-ordinary kinds of artwork, pictures, collages artwork I have made also...and I used to collect lots of pictures of: Nirvana, Bjork, and Beck


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2006)

&#9829; &#9829; &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;


Here's some pink hearts to add to your collection, Toni.


----------



## toni (Jan 9, 2006)

awww I LOVE THEM, lol  

i wish i could put them in my room


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 9, 2006)

I collect age, and if I am lucky, some knowledge, wisdom, and experience. I've never fancied the idea of collections of specific objects myself, and That Fat Girl brought up a great point about collecting. However, I do have a collection of miniature models (my hobby) in the Warhammer 40,000 range from Games Workshop, but continuing such a collection is too expensive. Plus, I have difficulty getting myself to assemble and paint said collection (ten models out of roughly two hundred are painted ) so I decided to stop until I finished what I have so far. I am a huge nerd, yes?


----------



## moonvine (Jan 9, 2006)

Cats. I collect cats.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

I like collecting small, unique lamps. Lamps like, lava, animal, miniture; welll anything small and illuminating!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Cats. I collect cats.




I can't think of a better collection, however, if you were to ask my cat, she'd say she collects people. Not just ordinary people, but fat, robust, round, wubbytubby, rollypolly, crazy people!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't believe no one is bothered that I collect "something" in my crawlspace. :doh: 

You people are sick!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I can't believe no one is bothered that I collect "something" in my crawlspace. :doh:
> 
> You people are sick!!



I think it's because we're afraid.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I think it's because we're afraid.



That very well could be it. And rightfully so!

Plus, it's probably not that surprising. 

:shocked:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> That very well could be it. And rightfully so!
> 
> Plus, it's probably not that surprising.
> 
> :shocked:



It's hard to pinpoint exactly what is so frightening: the visual of you squeezing into a small space to collect something, the fear of what that something is or the idea that you are assembling some kind of model or replica inside of a dark hole someplace in your new home made out of tiny organisms only found in crawlspaces. 

I'm surprised the TSMonkey hasn't latched onto this, come to think of it.


----------



## Tina (Jan 9, 2006)

Heh. Too true, Lilly. 

I really try not to collect too many things, because I'm sick of hauling this crap around, but I collect cobalt glass and way too many movies. The movies will be pared down, but the glass I do love, especially the pieces that are very thick glass. I gave my favorite piece to my dear friend, so it's nice to know that it's being cared for in her home.

Other than that, judging by the looks of it, I also collect dust -- though not on my person...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 9, 2006)

aw i cant chase you with a dustbuster then


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 9, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> *looks at SVS's avatar*
> 
> LOBBY LOBS!!!



oh yeah, I also collect lobster things (but only ones I select myself, as I am very particular don't want too many!)

Here's a pic of my little bear in a lobster costume!

View attachment lobsterbear.jpg​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> oh yeah, I also collect lobster things (but only ones I select myself, as I am very particular don't want too many!)
> 
> Here's a pic of my little bear in a lobster costume!



This got me thinking.

I hate to say it, but often when my heart goes out of a particular collection, it's a direct result of well meaning people in my life who latch on and overbuy it for me. Does this happen to others?

It's just so hard because there are so many variations in each collection that depend on taste, style, price, sometimes even version, etc. I find that people mean so well, and God love them, but you end up with things that you really can't use, or wouldn't buy if given the option. Obviously sometimes they get it dead on, and it's great... but more often than not I find that it's easier to just halt the collection than try to get everyone to understand "exactly" what I like.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

I know what you mean AnnMarie. A friend of my sister's who discovered that I collect wigs and styrofoam wig heads was blown away. He used to be a costume designer and still does it for personal friends and such. He had a bunch of styrofoam wig heads that he just sent over to me in a green plastic bag. They were 'ok' but I am particular about the kinds of heads I collect. Mine all have the same facial features, even the ones with the swan neck and I fancy the uniformity of the faces with the different setups on them. His faceless styrofoam heads were not my style at all. I kicked them around the floor of my apartment for a year before I finally felt it was safe to get rid of them. Aside from them not being the right shape, they were old and used - VERY used. I couldn't even give them away. 

After I got rid of them, he sent me three more. :doh: He means well.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's some of what I collect: stickers, buttons, and patches.

View attachment Pictures 029-1.JPG


View attachment Pictures 026-1.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

Swamptoad, I am totally interested in the buttons you mentioned that you got at WalMart. They are the blank ones on which you can fashion your own nifty saying or logo. I'm going to have to go in there this weekend and look for one.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This got me thinking.
> 
> I hate to say it, but often when my heart goes out of a particular collection, it's a direct result of well meaning people in my life who latch on and overbuy it for me. Does this happen to others?



Yep!! Very often. But I am sure I do it to them too.  

I also find myself saying when I see something neat "Oh, cool, I like this. But I would never want to have it." In case my friend is thinking she'll sneak back and get it for me!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2006)

These are rather inexpensive buttons. They are plastic and are called "Fun Buttons." Also, they are not at all water proof. I have liked making fun buttons for other people for certain occassions, holidays, or as a gag.

If you think of something that I can make a fun button of, I'll try making one and I'll also post a picture....*lol*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> These are rather inexpensive buttons. They are plastic and are called "Fun Buttons." Also, they are not at all water proof. I have liked making fun buttons for other people for certain occassions, holidays, or as a gag.
> 
> If you think of something that I can make a fun button of, I'll try making one and I'll also post a picture....*lol*



I give an Anti Valentine's Day party almost every year and created my own logo. It's a picture of a cherub with a red circled slash through it that I made myself. It's image is on the envelopes and stationary I use to send out the invites. I thought it might be fun to make a button with simply the picture logo on it and wear at my next event with the possibility of giving a couple of them away if it's workable. Some might get a kick out of that.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 10, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> What does everyone here collect as a hobby or an obsession?



Spicy scented candles, fancy knives and swords and sword canes. Statues of gods and goddess' and the type from around the world and art supplies.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya, LillyBBBW I have never been to such a site as this before: *LOL*

Lots of people seem to hate the commercialism of Valentine's Day.

http://www.heartless-bitches.com/rants/valentines_sucks.shtml


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 10, 2006)

LOL I was once a member of that site.  My Anti Valentine's Party isn't quite so violent. It's just an excuse to get together, eat shrimp, play pool, drink beer and participate in a yankee swap. No one is allowed to spend over $5 for the anonymous gift and there's a prize given for the worst holiday wrapping paper ever. You can re-use something you got for the holidays or you can buy something you think is hideous and possibly win a $25 gift certificate to Target. It's always fun. Sometimes happy/transitional couples crash the party which is enthusiastically encouraged. It's always fun.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 11, 2006)

that would be great, I took photos and now I'll get a cd made, if you help me i'd like to send you a copy of "yummers!" it's a cute children's foodee story.
AND you is soo sweet!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> that would be great, I took photos and now I'll get a cd made, if you help me i'd like to send you a copy of "yummers!" it's a cute children's foodee story.
> AND you is soo sweet!



I remember when you posted about that on the foodee board. I thought it sounded cute


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

Im gonna start collecting grey hairs at the rate im pluckin em out now


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This got me thinking.
> 
> I hate to say it, but often when my heart goes out of a particular collection, it's a direct result of well meaning people in my life who latch on and overbuy it for me. Does this happen to others?
> 
> It's just so hard because there are so many variations in each collection that depend on taste, style, price, sometimes even version, etc. I find that people mean so well, and God love them, but you end up with things that you really can't use, or wouldn't buy if given the option. Obviously sometimes they get it dead on, and it's great... but more often than not I find that it's easier to just halt the collection than try to get everyone to understand "exactly" what I like.



Yes! It happened with bunnies and now I can hardly stand to look at them (the figurines, etc., not the real ones!).

Larry, a Dustbuster will give me a hickie. Back to the spatula!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 12, 2006)

Good looking men. well one at least:wubu:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

which one? is it this guy?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!

hahahahaha


Conan O'Brien looks hilarious.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 12, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> which one? is it this guy?



Nope it's THIS GUY!!! I love a man in uniform!


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2006)

OK... AnnMarie, I can't stand it anymore...what is in your crawlspace???? Bodies, body parts, bones? 

I don't really collect anything. I just don't have a connection to physical things, I think it is because I am scatter-brained and just forget I have them. I am also kind of on the cheap side, so I hate to spend the money . I do have a small, but dearly loved group of old cloth-covered books.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I used to be a dealer in Atlanta and collect lots of things, but now in my old age I am getting rid of all that nonessential stuff and just collecting men and lingerie


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> I collect age, and if I am lucky, some knowledge, wisdom, and experience. I've never fancied the idea of collections of specific objects myself, and That Fat Girl brought up a great point about collecting. However, I do have a collection of miniature models (my hobby) in the Warhammer 40,000 range from Games Workshop, but continuing such a collection is too expensive. Plus, I have difficulty getting myself to assemble and paint said collection (ten models out of roughly two hundred are painted ) so I decided to stop until I finished what I have so far. I am a huge nerd, yes?



i'm going to say something to you here--in that photo of yours you posted a while back (might still be there now)--you're the sort i would've liked when I was your age, I'm thinking. I can't be sure. Just something about that noggin.


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Feb 6, 2006)

Fabric....im addicted to sewing


----------



## ripley (Feb 6, 2006)

It's kinda stupid, but I collect Lassie and other collie stuff. I have a couple of Lassie Christmas tree ornaments. One is Lassie sitting by an old style TV, and it has a hole in the side, where you put a light from the string into it, and it lights up the TV with the Lassie show logo on it, so it looks like the TV is on.


----------



## Pink (Feb 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> This got me thinking.
> 
> I hate to say it, but often when my heart goes out of a particular collection, it's a direct result of well meaning people in my life who latch on and overbuy it for me. Does this happen to others?
> 
> It's just so hard because there are so many variations in each collection that depend on taste, style, price, sometimes even version, etc. I find that people mean so well, and God love them, but you end up with things that you really can't use, or wouldn't buy if given the option. Obviously sometimes they get it dead on, and it's great... but more often than not I find that it's easier to just halt the collection than try to get everyone to understand "exactly" what I like.



I know exactly what you mean! I used to collect antique tins and then everyone started buying me the new ones they have at walmart for xmas.
Not really the same thing.
I dont collect anything but books at the moment but I would love to start collecting prints of Bessie Pease Gutman's sweetly drawn babies if I had the unlimited cash and the room in my house.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 6, 2006)

I collect tickets (except ones issued by cops). 

I have tons of my old plane, train, bus, and concert/event tickets. I guess I keep em around to remind me of where I've been. 

I also collect Pink Floyd and Ozzy memerabilia.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 6, 2006)

i collect x-men comic and movie ticket stubs.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Ladyrose collects:*
Stuffed Toy Monkeys
VCR Movies
DVD Movies
Animated Gifs from the Internet to make Name Tags out of
Nintendo and Super Nintendo Games
Old Coins
Recipe Books
and
Roses and Rose Bushes
  *If it truely were Raining Men, I would collect those too! LOL *


----------



## fatlane (Feb 6, 2006)

Some days, if I hold really still, I collect dust.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 6, 2006)

This is gonna sound so geeky.

I collect not too many things. Parts for making musical instruments. Computer component/hardware boxes. Pens. Business cards.

*shrug* I'm such a dork. Sorry....


----------



## Anguisette (Feb 9, 2006)

I collect cameos (carved shell and hardstone, mostly shell). I have over 700. No, that's not a typo. LOL

Also Belleek, other chinas, and beads.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lint. From my navel. Gonna make some art with it.


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 9, 2006)

on rainy days my body tends to collect rut and decay.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Lint. From my navel. Gonna make some art with it.



Hence your name?


----------



## 4honor (Feb 9, 2006)

I collect:

Fabric - she who dies with the most material wins!
Beads - but hubby says to make something or stop collecting
spoons from around the world
businesses --I have 4 besides being a SAHM
e-friends
recipes

and jokes -- clean ones


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow! I love your collection, SoVerySoft. I can't decide which is my favorite. I love 'em all but I think I'm leaning towards the cute girl holding her feet in her hands and rocking on her butt. That's just adorable.


----------



## jason_c (Mar 20, 2007)

guitars, but only telecasters which are the pics i attached. i really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really like them.:wubu: the black guitar is an esquire which is a telecaster without a neck pickup. if i had more money i would have a serious collecting problem/addiction.


----------



## BBWModel (Mar 20, 2007)

I collect M & M's stuff. I have candy dispensers, LOTS of Christmas ornaments, etc.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 20, 2007)

jason_c said:


> guitars, but only telecasters which are the pics i attached. i really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really like them.:wubu: the black guitar is an esquire which is a telecaster without a neck pickup. if i had more money i would have a serious collecting problem/addiction.




Elderly Instruments

When I drove a taxi for a living I picked people up at the airport who flew in from across the country and planet to buy guitars from there. If you're a guitar nut, especially if Fenders are your weakness, Elderly is a good place to visit. Bring money. Lots and lots of money.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 20, 2007)

My preferences are DVD movies. Just yesterday I got the HD-DVD add-on for the XBox360. I've only got King Kong (free with player) and The Departed. Both were very, very nice in HD.

I also collect guns, with a preference toward big bore handguns and EBRs of different manufacturers. (EBR= Evil Black Rifle) Heck, I might start buying stripped AR-15 lower receivers just for their rollmarks.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 20, 2007)

Uh...dust?  

Okay, okay, I collect coins, though I haven't in a while. I need to start that up again. I collect purses too and pins/brooches.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 20, 2007)

The only thing I really collect as such are...books. Nothing too hardcore, but when I fall headlong into pashes for writers, or eventually realize I have, I end up trying to collect what I can...secondary stuff, fun old editions, first editions, etc. I have a first edition Barbara Pym (no dust jacket) and first edition MFK Fisher (dust jacket!), for instance. Ohhhh...books. So delicious. Oh! And among the author collections, I have a pretty big collection of food writing, these days.

I am also developing an unintentional collection of Royal Winton chintzware in the "Summertime" pattern because of stuff I got from my grandmother:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 20, 2007)

I buy a lot of CDs. I've got like 1,500 of 'em .. It's sort of a sad addiction. haha


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 21, 2007)

Faeries, birds, angels...see the pattern?  I like things with wings. Yeah, I wish I could fly.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2007)

i collect souls.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 21, 2007)

jason_c said:


> guitars, but only telecasters. i really etc... like them.:wubu:



Speaking purely on a cosmetic standpoint, I have never found the Telecaster to be any sort of a looker, albeit the potential of an amazing sound and presence.


----------



## cactopus (Mar 21, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> I collect old computer junk, most of which wasn't junk when I got it



I collect old computers which some people think are junk but they really aren't. Those people would be misinformed.  

Big Beautiful Computers....

Why pay $2000 for 50 lbs. of computer when you can pay $50 for 2000 lbs. of computer:

My VAX:





My AS/400:





I also collect champagne and Belgian beer corks.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 21, 2007)

I collect everyone's dreams at night, throw them into a large, computer-generated hat, shuffle them about vigorously and re-distribute them, at least 5 times a night. That's why that green 5-foot cat was driving your car to 7-11.

I also collect baseball caps. My newest edition is one from Heidelberg, Germany, courtesy of my girfriend's spring break trip with her school. It's not much of a collection yet, but I have ambitions!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 21, 2007)

I collect Warhammer mini's, namely Space Marines, Tau, and Ogre Kingdoms... and there are a few other good models out there I love that I buy on a whim. here's a pic of a hand painted Ogre Butcher (with hand sculpted bits) because I want to show off...


----------



## Paw Paw (Mar 21, 2007)

I collect knives and HotWheels cars.

Once went to a dog show, and while in my hotel room, I watched an infomercial. Came home with an extra dog, and two weeks later, I had 42 knives in the mail.

I guess you could say I collect dogs too. Getting three more this spring! By and large the most expensive hobby. $500-$1500 each.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Actor4hire (Apr 8, 2007)

Comics, sports cards, shoes...


----------



## Tooz (Apr 8, 2007)

Wait, no, I got it--

I collect shivering chipmunks.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 8, 2007)

Dork that I am, I collect John Deere related art and memorabilia. Not sure what that says about me...


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 8, 2007)

I collect lighthouses and lighthouse related items, I've been collecting them for almost 14 years now.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i collect souls.



i still stand by this. it's lucrative.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i still stand by this. it's lucrative.



It really isn't. You'd be surprised how little souls go for now days. Plus people always expect way too much for their souls and they are honestly just not worth a heck of a lot. 

People always want stuff like millions of dollars, fame, man whores and crap like that. Which is SO not gonna happen. Then when I tell them that their souls at best are worth _maybe _a dvd player or a couple of Wal-mart gift cards, they totally cop an atitude. 

Ungrateful bastards. Who do they think I am, Santa Claus? For the miserable conditions their souls are in I'm actually being overly generous as it is.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> It really isn't. You'd be surprised how little souls go for now days. Plus people always expect way too much for their souls and they are honestly just not worth a heck of a lot.
> 
> People always want stuff like millions of dollars, fame, man whores and crap like that. Which is SO not gonna happen. Then when I tell them that their souls at best are worth _maybe _a dvd player or a couple of Wal-mart gift cards, they totally cop an atitude.
> 
> Ungrateful bastards. Who do they think I am, Santa Claus? For the miserable conditions their souls are in I'm actually being overly generous as it is.



i trick them into signing contracts with fine print. it only costs me the extra socks i have left over after laundry.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i trick them into signing contracts with fine print. it only costs me the extra socks i have left over after laundry.



And I thought I had to deal with bottom of the barrel souls. You'd be lucky to get enough pocket change for a can of soda when you cash in the souls of losers who would trade in their souls for socks. Unless of course you are tricking them, which is a no-no. 

Because you should realize since the Truth in Soul Purchasing Act of 1540 we cant actually trick people into selling their souls anymore and everything in the contract must be clearly spelled out and signed (in blood of course) and filed in triplicate. Otherwise the contract is void and we have to pay for any and all legal fees plus emotional damages. Not to mention all the hassle really pisses off Big D.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> And I thought I had to deal with bottom of the barrel souls. You'd be lucky to get enough pocket change for a can of soda when you cash in the souls of losers who would trade in their souls for socks. Unless of course you are tricking them, which is a no-no.
> 
> Because you should realize since the Truth in Soul Purchasing Act of 1540 we cant actually trick people into selling their souls anymore and everything in the contract must be clearly spelled out and signed (in blood of course) and filed in triplicate. Otherwise the contract is void and we have to pay for any and all legal fees plus emotional damages. Not to mention all the hassle really pisses off Big D.



i get around that. i bought my own planet, have my own rules. for a small fee, you can join...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 9, 2007)

i collect movies...VHS preferrably. i'm old school like that...i also collect hats...and i dont mean baseball caps. ive actually sort of boycotted those because they're so played, i think. but yeah, movies mainly. i have probably between 350-400ish...and the collection keeps growing.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

I like collecting novelty lamps. I have several, but it's not near the collection it used to be, because of a move a few years back. (I had to leave some things behind)

My recent collection is a floor lamp with a lava lamp in the stem. Here is a picture of it:

View attachment lava floor lamp (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 9, 2007)

Cos of my name, naturally i collect mushrooms - in the form of ornaments, carvings, wallets, tobacco tins etc. But also (cos back in the days of msn chatrooms i used to wind everyone up that i had a welly fetish  ) i have amassed a few ornamental wellys too from old friends


----------



## PhillyFA (Apr 9, 2007)

I collect coins, mostly silver coins, dollars, 1.2 dollars, quarters. I also collect the state quarters. I collect baseball memorabilia, mostly Phillies items. Baseball cards, and 3 Stooges memorabilia.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2007)

I collect antique furniture.

I also collect diecast replicas of racecars. Just last night I ordered this: http://www.aa-collection.com/cgi-bin/autoartshopping/80212.html


----------



## QtPatooti (Apr 15, 2007)

I collect kewpies, figurines, post cards, books, anything with the Rose O'Niell kewpies on them. I do not have any original or antique kewpies, just reproductions. Which is fine by me! They are all cute. 

This is my favorite because it says "U R A Q T" and my chat friends call me Qt  hehehe




This is one of my favorite post cards that I am looking for!!! I have only seen it online:




The other thing I enjoy collecting is shore birds - I love pelicans, so I have a few of those and then just a few other different shore birds.


----------



## prickly (Apr 15, 2007)

............50/60/70s vases and other similar ceramics


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2007)

I collect pumpkin themed items, siamese cat figurines, Tom Clarke gnomes, coffee/tea mugs from places I've been and mugs with seasonal themes, The Cat Who..books by Lillian Jackson Braun, and old fairy tale books. I also have a set of gothic romance/mystery books by Victoria Holt, the Dragon Riders of Pern novels by Anne McCaffrey and we own 3 sets of the Lord of the Rings trilogy, several of the Shannara series by Terry Brooks and several other book sets that I'm too lazy to type out. I guess you could say that we also collect books! I also like antique furniture, but haven't the room or money to really buy what I'd love to have. I also have a few pieces of Royal Doulton - Old Country Roses china.

~Punkin


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

I collect horror masks. I just can't get enough of them! Some I allow my actors to use in the haunted house, but there are others I do not. 
Here's a picture of an actor wearing a mask created by Death Studios (I'm the one in the orange being threatened). This mask is no longer made, so it's off the wearing list.


----------



## mango (May 24, 2007)

*Here is a recent picture of my burgeoning CD collection.

Closing in on 1000 of them and they are pretty much all albums (not many Cd singles at all). I have a wide variety of eclectic tastes too.*






*I have to keep them ordered somewhat to be able to find what I want, when I need them.

 *


----------



## Mishty (May 24, 2007)

I've collected *books* since I was about 9 years old.
I've got about....1200 paperbacks, hardcovers, and collecters edtions.

I also collect *Vinyl*! Mostly old stuff from the 70's and the 80's! Janis Joplin, Billy Joel, Don McLean...etc
I have a hundred, but I like them in GREAT condition!


----------



## Mishty (May 24, 2007)

Luvs2laff said:


> Dork that I am, I collect John Deere related art and memorabilia. Not sure what that says about me...



LOL My bestfriend collects John Deere stuff too!
She even makes her kids wear the little shirts and hats...

I think it's cute!


----------



## alienlanes (May 24, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I've collected *books* since I was about 9 years old.
> I've got about....1200 paperbacks, hardcovers, and collecters edtions.
> 
> I also collect *Vinyl*! Mostly old stuff from the 70's and the 80's! Janis Joplin, Billy Joel, Don McLean...etc
> I have a hundred, but I like them in GREAT condition!



Punk/indie vinyl, in my case. But otherwise, what she said :wubu:.


----------



## SilkyAngela (May 24, 2007)

I collect copper trinkets for my kitchen, elephant figurines, and ancient artifacts I find walking in the fields here in Kentucky like arrowheads, celts, drills, and other stone hand tools. Been collecting stone tools since I was 9.


----------

